# British Pathfinders in Afghanistan



## Crusader74 (Jun 16, 2008)

5 mins of footage of a Fire fight with their new SRV's

http://video.news.sky.com/skynews/v...th+Paras+Pathfinders&videoCategory=World+News


Another Vid..


[ame]http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=cbe_1181482928[/ame]


----------



## pardus (Jun 16, 2008)

Cool.

The Brit Pathfinders are a top notch unit, their selection course is one of the toughest in the British Armed Forces.

http://www.eliteukforces.info/parachute-regiment/pathfinder-platoon/


----------



## Pete031 (Jun 16, 2008)

Those vehicles are way too top heavy... I went through that same area, doing the same thing. But we used Humvee's. 

We had some of the UK Pathfinders in their Landrovers, shadow us for a few days... The rovers seemed to work well for them.... I wonder why they got these trucks....


----------

